# Interview score



## Solarpower12 (Mar 27, 2016)

I just recieved my score for the oral interview for local 332 inside wireman. Is 85.75 a good score? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Depends. 

Your local will have a minimum score that qualifies. You apply, take the entrance exam, and then the interview. Despite what you'd think, the interview means more than anything. Your score will put you on a list that's ranked least to best. 

Did the letter tell you where you were ranked? Like #5 out of 30 or something like that?

Someone from that local or your area might be able to give you more info. Give the local a chance to send the letters and whatnot and then give the guy in charge of membership development a call and pick his brain.


----------



## Solarpower12 (Mar 27, 2016)

Unfortunately the letter only contained my score. As of today I've been trying to get my ranking from the JATC Apprentice Coordinator but he's been in meetings. Thanks for the advice.


----------

